# Re listed Sorted stuff



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 24, 2012)

just sorted through most of the computer scrap, re listed sorted material

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120902070327?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_949 (PCI Cards)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120902085818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_949 (Logic Boards)

will post motherboards asap


----------



## gold4mike (Apr 25, 2012)

From the picture of your "Hard Drive Logic Boards" it looks like there are also some CD-ROM drive logic boards mixed in. They are worth substantially less than the hard drive boards so you might be in for a surprise when your buyer opens the box.

That would be grounds for a PayPal chargeback. 

I'm not trying to be critical, simply looking out for your best interests!


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 25, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> From the picture of your "Hard Drive Logic Boards" it looks like there are also some CD-ROM drive logic boards mixed in. They are worth substantially less than the hard drive boards so you might be in for a surprise when your buyer opens the box.
> 
> That would be grounds for a PayPal chargeback.
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical, simply looking out for your best interests!



understood, though it is stated there is cd-rom and floppy logic boards in the description as well, just didnt want to make a long title haha


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 25, 2012)

If this stuff don't sell on eBay tell me and you can save by not paying eBay to do it. Just let me know.


----------



## joem (May 4, 2012)

You could have got 4x that amount if sold here on grf, without the floppy boards and cards without steel and heat sinks are premium, next time list here first for best results.


----------

